# This is so irritating...



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm attempting to cycle a new tank for my piranha (for 8 weeks now), and every batch of goldfish I put in gets either red spots or fin rot (?). The water params are good (had them checked at the petstore) and I've been given the go ahead to put my p's in but don't want to do so until the goldfish I put in stop getting bacterial illnesses. I do 30% water changes every week. 3 decent size fish in a 50 gallon. What the heck am I doing wrong?????


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how about not using goldfish?


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

lol...well..I'd like to know something can live in my water before throwing my p's in








I know about fishless cycling but I'm kind of a newb when it comes to fish keeping so I figured this way would be easier.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

P-Dee said:


> lol...well..I'd like to know something can live in my water before throwing my p's in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't be easier if your tank is contaminated with disease. I would get rid of the GF, change out all the water and replace with 100% conditioned new tap water, thorough gravel vac, and get yourself some pure clear ammonia. Throw in one capful a day for a week and then test your water. Safest bet imo.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

would I have to change any components of the filter then (carbon, sponge ect) if I restarted my cycle??


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Damn, I hear ya... The same thing was happening to me but I lost 2 batches a baby caribe and reds' and thats not including the roseies and tetras'!!!!







I have the girl at my local lfs helping me out now though, so I will try to give you all the insights and help that she gives me!! We are all family so we should always help and never bash.... Only bash if the person is just and As*hole!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

i would personally look into the cause of death of the goldfish, if something is not right then it should be fixed.

firstly what are your water parameters?
secondly why are you doing 3 water changes a week when cycling the tank?
and last - what are the symptoms on your goldfish?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

P-Dee said:


> would I have to change any components of the filter then (carbon, sponge ect) if I restarted my cycle??


No, but instead of the carbon I would add another sponge. I am not a fan of carbon unless you need to remove meds from tank


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Something is wrong I recommend the 100 water change thing


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

> firstly what are your water parameters?
> secondly why are you doing 3 water changes a week when cycling the tank?
> and last - what are the symptoms on your goldfish?


firstly I have no clue..they test my water at the petstore, they said everything was right on for a cycled tank, all I have is a ph kit and it's 6.9
secondly I do 1 water change a week (30% as posted) and I do so because goldfish are gross little creatures who sh*t wayyy to much
and thirdly my goldfish get red streaks (internal hemoraging (sp?)) and ripped/tattered fins
((and lol bigboi26 ..at least I know I'm not the only one..))

and thanks for the info Dr.Giggles...they told me pretty rudely at the pet store I can't do a fishless cycle but I'm more inclined to believe y'all on here











> Something is wrong I recommend the 100 water change thing


agreed..they told me at the store that the goldfish were probably stressed and got some kind of internal bacteria from the conditions they were kept in...they said it was allright to just put my p's in -blink- thats why I'm asking on here...
obviously you people know alot more than them


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well its good to know that I'm not the only one also... lol I did a 100% water change after I lost the first batch and the same thing happen again to the 2nd batch...







What I just did was take water and media from my cycled 125 and put it in my7 other tank, now I'm just waiting to see what happens as far as the water params. What filters do you have...( I know, its off the subject)


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Inflade said:


> how about not using goldfish?


agreed gold fish are not health fish to begin with. I place a 5 dollar pacu in my tank. No problems. Your ph seems fine what about water temp and other perameters. GOOD LUCK man.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm using an Aqua-Clear filter bigboi..They're really quite and easy to clean.









And temp.? I have it at 82 right now. Thanks for the well wishes..I'm really at a loss right now

Ah well...if you learn anything, learn this..cycling with fish really sucks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

Now why did your pet store say you cant do a fishless cycle? If you havent finished you could do a fihsless cycle. The gold fish don't sound clean so I would be worried about disease when you get your piranhas.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

> Now why did your pet store say you cant do a fishless cycle?


Because they don't know enough about cycling tanks? When I asked about cycling with ammonia or just fish food (to create waste) she laughed and said that I needed fish feces and urine to start a cycle -shrug-
As of right now..this minute I've removed the carbon and have treated the tank with primafix and have dumped a bunch of gravel from my allready established cycled 30 gallon into this tank. The goldfish actually seen a lot better today. I'll keep you all posted ♥


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey P-Dee, I found out the reason why my fish kept dieing... I took my water that I had running in my tank back to my lfs to get everything tested for. All was pretty much good except for my ammonia was at like .25 which wasnt bad, but come to find out my Ph was well below 6.0 and I mean well below, it was so low that it wouldnt even read on the test! I didnt know that low Ph would kill my p's, but now I do so I'm taking care of everything right now!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

bigboi26 said:


> Hey P-Dee, I found out the reason why my fish kept dieing... I took my water that I had running in my tank back to my lfs to get everything tested for. All was pretty much good except for my ammonia was at like .25 which wasnt bad, but come to find out my Ph was well below 6.0 and I mean well below, it was so low that it wouldnt even read on the test! I didnt know that low Ph would kill my p's, but now I do so I'm taking care of everything right now!!!


there is a possiblity it is still your ammonia since that can still stress out the fish and weaken them. The ph problem isn't good either, check the water from the tap also to see if there is something in your tank that is causing the problem.


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck bigboi!! Hope your ph issue gets cleared up and you don't have any problems.









For some odd reason my ammonia went from a good level to a high level, I have no idea why. I haven't changed my filter components or substrate..it just went up again







Which is why I suppose my goldfish were puking out.
Will ammonia go up and down again radically???


----------



## bigboi26 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks P-Dee!! Damn, that sucks... I think you should talk to Dr. Giggles cause he is good when it comes to P's!

My Ph is good right now, the girl at the lfs gave me a couple of bottles of the Liquid Neutral Regulator by Seachem, and it seems to be working for now. I'm going to go today and get a few rosies to put in the tank and see what happens.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Strange thing with me thou is that ive never cycled a fish tank in my entire life, just filled up water and plunked them right in with some acclimatising. Never had any health issues.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> how about not using goldfish?


 exactly

Golfish do well in cold water. 82 degress is stressing them. Use different, tropical, fish, or get your hands on some established media.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Check your subtrate as well. My cousin had this happen to him and the water would check out ok but when they tested his sand it was high in ammonia.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Saw your other topic regarding anchor worms. That would do it. Especially if gill damage has occurred.


----------

